# Back from the Dead!



## zombi69 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hey folks..it's been awhile since I last posted here..about time to start once again! Shouts to ZombieF, Cemetery Man and Sinster among others! This place is looking good!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Gee, you have been gone a long time!

Welcome back and get to posting!!


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

so long that i dont even recognize your name.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Must have been before me too....

Welcome back, anyways. 

Like FE says, get to posting.


----------



## zombi69 (Aug 20, 2005)

Well..this is the first time or so posting on the new forum theme. I have been lurking etc here since 2002 I guess..or along those lines..


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wb-zombi69


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome back!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Welcome back.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Get those fingers a-tappin' on those keys!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Well someone who's been dead can't be all bad, or maybe they can Baahaahaa! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Velcome back! Nice to meet ya. :>


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

WB Zombi


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome back Zombi!


----------

